# portmaster: command not found



## Vitamin (Jan 26, 2012)

I installed portmaster 3.11, but when I attempted to use it, I get 

```
portmaster: command not found
```

what am I doing wrong?

I assume I need to be in the port folder of interest in order to use portmaster's functions on it


----------



## phoenix (Jan 26, 2012)

See entry 3 of the Interrupted UNIX FAQ.


----------



## fonz (Jan 26, 2012)

Vitamin said:
			
		

> I installed portmaster 3.11


Portmaster isn't part of xorg-minimal.



			
				Vitamin said:
			
		

> what am I doing wrong?


Besides hijacking a thread with a completely unrelated question?

This. Hint: it's number 3.



			
				Vitamin said:
			
		

> I assume I need to be in the port folder of interest in order to use portmaster's functions on it


"Folder" is Microsoftspeak. And no, you don't. See the link above.

Fonz


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 26, 2012)

Vitamin said:
			
		

> I installed portmaster 3.11, but when I attempted to use it, I get
> 
> ```
> portmaster: command not found
> ...



Starting a new thread with a relevant title will help get responses.

Having said that: see The Interrupted Unix FAQ, #3.  And no, portmaster does not have to be run in a port directory.


----------



## Vitamin (Jan 26, 2012)

my bad, I got caught up in the discussion about portmaster in this thread and posted my question. Thanks for the clarification guys


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2012)

[ Thread split off -- Mod. ]


----------

